# LOVE THIS MONTHS BANNER!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How honored we are to have Laila on this months banner. I recognize the beautiful Pennie as well. Who is the other special little puppy????


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't see it... (


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Really?? - up top of page on the right


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Let me restart the computer and see if it works..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I recognized Miss Laila right away! It's hard to not notice a cute little mug like hers!!! :becky:

I also thought I recognized Kodi (Karen's)

I was not certain on the black/wh but I bet it is the beautiful Miss Pennie!:wink:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I didn't see it either. I had to refresh the page.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are all so cute!!!! Is that Kodi when he was a pup?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Nice job on it :clap2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We have Zoey (Suzi's), Laila (everyone knows Laila) and Josie (from Long Island) this month. BTW, please continue to submit photos to the sticky thread for banner photos. We'll use as many of them as we can as the months go on. The only thing we need are very clear photos and they can't be tiny files. Other than that, submit anything you like.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow I thought that Zoey was Pennie - too funny!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very nice job...cute faces!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Now I see it. Very cute trio. Love it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute puppies - love it, Geri!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful artwork and adorable pups! Nice job.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well-looks like I am batting zero on guessing the hav! ound:
Well--I guess I had 1 right! LOL.

That one pup looks like Kodi to me anyway....:laugh:

:bounce: Laila :bounce:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

it looks greattt!! goes perfect with this month good jobb :whoo:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't see the new banner? I still see Oliver
I just read threw and my Zoey is their! yea How come I cant see Her


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

you could refresh your page or get off the site and back on then the new banner should show up. It it very cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad its cute I just totally turned off my computer and came back to our sweet Oliver . Maybe it takes a while to get to the pacific northwest!:frusty: HA HA


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am now on the laptop and the old banner of Oliver is on this computer. That is weird!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If you right click on the screen and then click refresh, you'll see the new banner.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Laurief said:


> Wow I thought that Zoey was Pennie - too funny!


 Now I can see it! How fun I love the colors! Thanks I have been seeing little Pennie and thinking the same thing about Zoey and Pennie I have wanted to see a side view of Pennie.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Suzi said:


> Now I can see it! How fun I love the colors! Thanks I have been seeing little Pennie and thinking the same thing about Zoey and Pennie I have wanted to see a side view of Pennie.


I'll try to get a side view photo
Pennie has more white on her face
Adorable banner


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

mintchip said:


> I'll try to get a side view photo
> Pennie has more white on her face
> Adorable banner


 Thanks yes pennie has more white on her face and on the top of her head. Zoey has the cutest bulls eye on her but!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it! Beautiful spring colors and beautiful dogs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the new banner! I see Ms Laila!!! All the pups are so cute and I love the colors


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I guessed who the pups were right away when I saw the precious new banner!!! Yay me!! zoey, laila and kody as a baby.... 2 outa 3 aint bad! hmmmmm... I think I spend to much time here. ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I knew Miss.Laila right away. Very cute pics. Love the banner colors and artwork.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

very cute, and refresh your browser everyone too see it wow I thought it was Kodi as a pup too


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Love the new banner. Puppies are so cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the new banner as well! Congratulations to our featured pups!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is so funny to show these things to my hubby as he is just "in love" with Laila - he gets so excited when one of the pups is on things like [email protected]!  
They all look adorable - Spring is for baby chicks, baby bunnies, and baby Havanese


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Great new banner, very fresh and spring like,with such lovely little pups!


----------



## Rudyshar8 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Laila*

Laurie - I was going to ask you if she had a twin and didn't know about it...how awesome she made the headline banner...she is sooooooo sweet, just too cute...


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

still getting the old banner. I've signed out and back in. Oh well, I'm sure I'll get it eventually.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> still getting the old banner. I've signed out and back in. Oh well, I'm sure I'll get it eventually.


 I tryed several times and finally went to view on the top of my computer and pushed reload. It didn't work to right click on this computer must be the difference between a Mac and a PC 
I just realized the the black is a silhouette of a Havanese for a while I have looked at it as tho it was a black cloud


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice new banner. I didn't see it either until I tried the "right click - refresh" suggestion. Thanks! 

They are so different and yet all so cute! Aren't Havanese great?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the banner! Great job!! Look at those faces, awwwwwww.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute. I was sure the one on the right was Karen's Kodi as a puppy.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Am I the only person still seeing the old banner? I feel like I'm in the twilight zone.I've done everything including googling the forum, and I still get the old banner.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you clicked on refresh, or reload page.I have a Mac and always have to reload the page, then eveyrthing is okay.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

so weird! I get it on my i-phone, but not on my computer. But it is very cute!


----------

